# Familiar shooting tss for shotguns



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

Any of you guys here familiar with shooting it in your splatter guns?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have a paintball gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

Shotgun? That's even better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

